# Whites in South Africa trying to secede and form own country.



## ShootSpeeders (Mar 25, 2018)

It's the history of africa.  Whites create a modern advanced society, then blacks steal it and everything falls apart. Secession is the only hope for these whites.  Lincoln told us 150 years ago that black and white cannot live together.



> Secession Push Grows as South African Regime Plots Land Thefts
> 
> march 25 2018  There is only one sensible solution to the escalating crisis in South Africa: Self-determination for the Western-minded, Afrikaans-speaking Christian majority in the Western Cape. At least, that is how a growing number of concerned people across the country and among South Africans abroad see the issue. Organized efforts to achieve independence for the Cape region are already underway.
> 
> ...


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Mar 25, 2018)

> Whites in South Africa trying to secede and form own country


What a waste of energy.  They could simply immigrate to the U.S. and live in a predominantly white country where, overall, whites' status as such imposes no societal disadvantages.


ShootSpeeders said:


> Secession is the only hope for these whites.


In South Africa, black Africans comprise ~80% of the population, with mixed-race folks and whites comprising about 10% each.  An implication of the conclusion you've asserted above is that minority populations' only "hope" is to secede from the nation to which they belong.


----------



## WillMunny (Mar 25, 2018)

I don't blame them and I wish them the best of luck.  The black savages are absolute garbage.  I wouldn't allow one of those _things_ in my house.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Mar 25, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> It's the history of africa.  Whites create a modern advanced society, then blacks steal it and everything falls apart. Secession is the only hope for these whites.  Lincoln told us 150 years ago that black and white cannot live together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't blame them.  America must divest  from South Africa.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 25, 2018)

WillMunny said:


> I don't blame them and I wish them the best of luck.  The black savages are absolute garbage.  I wouldn't allow one of those _things_ in my house.




And decent folks wouldn't allow a _thing_ like you in their houses. So, you've got that in common if nothing else.


This hypothetical secession will not happen.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 25, 2018)

Their gun banning worked out real well for them too.


----------



## TheParser (Mar 25, 2018)

IMHO, the Caucasian people in South Africa should willingly help in the transition of land ownership from Caucasian people to the majority who are non-Caucasian and hungry for land. Those Caucasians should come here, where they would be welcomed with open arms.

It is very sad that Caucasians who were born in South Africa and have lived there all their lives cannot be accepted as full  South African  citizens,  but many things in life are sad and unjust.

Nations change just as people do.  Sometimes (like people) they change for the better; sometimes, for the worse.

(Another  nation we all know  very well is also fast a-changing. Some think for the better; some think for the worse.)


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Mar 25, 2018)

A lot of people are saying we should let these persecuted whites live here in america but if we do that then 500 million black africans will demand to come here too ( and go straight on welfare) and accuse us of racism if we don't let them.

No more immigration, black or white, unless you have a phd in physics or engineering.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Mar 25, 2018)

Xelor said:


> > Whites in South Africa trying to secede and form own country
> 
> 
> What a waste of energy.  They could simply immigrate to the U.S. and live in a predominantly white country where, overall, whites' status as such imposes no societal disadvantages.
> ...


Typical Democrat.


----------



## Scamp (Mar 25, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> It's the history of africa.  Whites create a modern advanced society, then blacks steal it and everything falls apart. Secession is the only hope for these whites.  Lincoln told us 150 years ago that black and white cannot live together.


Lincoln got one thing right.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Mar 25, 2018)

Scamp said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > It's the history of africa.  Whites create a modern advanced society, then blacks steal it and everything falls apart. Secession is the only hope for these whites.  Lincoln told us 150 years ago that black and white cannot live together.
> ...



Lincoln was a  white supremacist - have to give him credit for that.  .  Too bad he started a war that killed 600,000  soldiers just so the north could keep taxing the south.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 25, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> ....unless you have a phd in physics or engineering.




Do you?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 25, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Too bad he started a war .....




He didn't.


----------



## Slimdugger99 (Mar 25, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> A lot of people are saying we should let these persecuted whites live here in america but if we do that then 500 million black africans will demand to come here too ( and go straight on welfare) and accuse us of racism if we don't let them.
> 
> No more immigration, black or white, unless you have a phd in physics or engineering.



I agree, outlaw all immigration and make it retroactive to 1400. Let’s send everyone except native Americans packing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Mar 26, 2018)

Slimdugger99 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > No more immigration, black or white, unless you have a phd in physics or engineering.
> ...



Injuns???  You want to let the injuns stay here?.  They didn't even have wheels or a written language.  Why do you like the stone age so much?


----------



## ThirdTerm (Mar 26, 2018)

> One of the organisers of the "March for South Africa" event in Brisbane, Australia, said that more rallies have been planned for the next month.
> 
> Arno Nel, who has been living in Australia for 17 years, said the group was happy about the number of people who supported the march on Sunday. About 2 000 people attended the march.
> 
> ...



The Australian solution, by which South Africa's white farmers gain access to fast-track visas on humanitarian grounds, seems to be the most viable option. Africa's Asian communities had been relocated to Britain from the 1950s to the 1960s because Africans pressured Asians in Africa  to emigrate by a series of discriminatory measures against them, which is similar to the plight of South Africa's white farmers. Australia still has plenty of room for accommodating   white Afrikaner refugees if necessary and Australia has accepted 20,000 refugees from Sudan.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Mar 26, 2018)

ThirdTerm said:


> The Australian solution, by which South Africa's white farmers gain access to fast-track visas on humanitarian grounds, seems to be the most viable option. .



Then all the blacks in africa will demand the same thing.  They all want to go to some white country and go on welfare.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 27, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> > The Australian solution, by which South Africa's white farmers gain access to fast-track visas on humanitarian grounds, seems to be the most viable option. .
> ...




Trolling^^^^^


----------



## TheParser (Mar 29, 2018)

I have just realized how thought-provoking the title of this thread is.

*****

Some people have long suggested that the difference in *culture* between those two ethnicities in South Africa is so wide that it can never be successfully bridged.

If that assessment is accurate, then it would be nice, indeed, if the South African government would grant some land to the Caucasian minority.

Each group could then live happily in their own homogeneous country  and avoid all unpleasantness.

Of course, understandably, South Africa will NOT allow their country to be partitioned.

*****

So the Caucasians should simply  wish the majority the very best of luck, and then they  should  all emigrate. There is no future for them in South Africa.

 The president of a certain English-speaking country there is  who would be absolutely thrilled if the refugees chose his country.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Mar 30, 2018)

TheParser said:


> Some people have long suggested that the difference in *culture* between those two ethnicities in South Africa is so wide that it can never be successfully bridged.
> 
> .



It's not culture - it's ability.  Blacks are failures at everything outside of athletics. They don't produce the engineers, businessmen, and scientists that create wealth and a high standard of living. Blacks are by far the least intelligent of all races and that's why they have to steal from whites  if they want the good things in life.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 30, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> It's the history of africa.  Whites create a modern advanced society, then blacks steal it and everything falls apart. Secession is the only hope for these whites.  Lincoln told us 150 years ago that black and white cannot live together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think black people will let whites subjugate them again.  So these crackas won't have second class citizens to abuse and take advantage of this time around.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Mar 30, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> I don't think black people will let whites subjugate them again.  So these crackas won't have second class citizens to abuse and take advantage of this time around.



 The whites did not take advantage of  the blacks in South Africa.  They would have preferred the blacks go somewhere else.  Every country in the world that has blacks wants them to leave.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 30, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> A lot of people are saying we should let these persecuted whites live here in america but if we do that then 500 million black africans will demand to come here too ( and go straight on welfare) and accuse us of racism if we don't let them.
> 
> No more immigration, black or white, unless you have a phd in physics or engineering.


----------------------------   yeah Shoots , i sadly agree and from what i have heard the 'south african' WHITES are being accepted in Australia and Israel  Shoots .


----------



## pismoe (Mar 30, 2018)

ThirdTerm said:


> > One of the organisers of the "March for South Africa" event in Brisbane, Australia, said that more rallies have been planned for the next month.
> >
> > Arno Nel, who has been living in Australia for 17 years, said the group was happy about the number of people who supported the march on Sunday. About 2 000 people attended the march.
> >
> ...


----------------------------------   accepted 20 thousand from 'sudan' , the Aussies aren't very smart are they ??


----------



## pismoe (Mar 30, 2018)

and just for interest , check out Oriana in 'south africa' .   Its a Boer operated and settled White / Boers built area in 'south africa' .  I don't see how it can last being surrounded by enemies but  it has small population of about 1500 families .


----------



## pismoe (Mar 30, 2018)

Oriana , some info .  Course they won't be left alone to build their country .  ---   Inside South Africa's whites-only town  ---


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 30, 2018)

pismoe said:


> and just for interest , check out Oriana in 'south africa' .   Its a Boer operated and settled White / Boers built area in 'south africa' .  I don't see how it can last being surrounded by enemies but  it has small population of about 1500 families .


A town of broke ass crackas with little relevance in the world


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 30, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> It's the history of africa.  Whites create a modern advanced society, then blacks steal it and everything falls apart. Secession is the only hope for these whites.  Lincoln told us 150 years ago that black and white cannot live together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Boers tried to do this way back when, they lost.

They created a society based on racism. Slavery makes you richer, by the looks of it. Blacks didn't want to be slaves any more.

That you support some kind of system of slavery is quite telling.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 30, 2018)

TheParser said:


> I have just realized how thought-provoking the title of this thread is.
> 
> *****
> 
> ...


White people don't have a future ANYWHERE unless we fight for it.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 30, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > I have just realized how thought-provoking the title of this thread is.
> ...


^ he typed, while sitting on his fat white ass and fighting nothing


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 30, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...


I fight every day.

I have fought this system since I was a sophomore in high school.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 30, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> I have fought this system since I was a sophomore in high school.


No doubt you're still fighting it with that same effectiveness


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 31, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > I have fought this system since I was a sophomore in high school.
> ...


I am no different from the kids who are fighting for gun control right now. I am just not supported by the powers that be like they are.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 31, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and just for interest , check out Oriana in 'south africa' .   Its a Boer operated and settled White / Boers built area in 'south africa' .  I don't see how it can last being surrounded by enemies but  it has small population of about 1500 families .
> ...


---------------------------------------   thats exactly how the USA Started out  OldSchool .


----------



## pismoe (Mar 31, 2018)

Israel was just a dream so it was the same for Israel back when they fought and won their first wars with mismatched Surplus Rifles and Ammunition as they fought the combined 'arab' Militaries   OldSchool .


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 31, 2018)

pismoe said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


On the notion that all men are NOT created equal?  I don't think so


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 31, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Israel was just a dream so it was the same for Israel back when they fought and won their first wars with mismatched Surplus Rifles and Ammunition as they fought the combined 'arab' Militaries   OldSchool .


Israel exists because the UN declared it.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 31, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Israel was just a dream so it was the same for Israel back when they fought and won their first wars with mismatched Surplus Rifles and Ammunition as they fought the combined 'arab' Militaries   OldSchool .
> ...


------------------------------------------------   and ISRAELIS are pretty good with Guns and Weapons and they have a good Warrior Spirit and Attitude  eh OldSchool .


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Mar 31, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> They created a society based on racism. Slavery makes you richer, by the looks of it. Blacks didn't want to be slaves any more.



Blacks are slaves everywhere.  Here in america democrats have turned most blacks into welfare slaves.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 31, 2018)

pismoe said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


You can say that about anybody


----------

